# feeding dry dog food



## south florida hedgehogs (Nov 22, 2015)

I recently read that some recommend that dry dog food may actually meet the suggested profile. That was news to me, so rather than looking at the labels of scores of dog food bags, I figured that I would ask which specific dog food makes the top three?

I am open to looking at the profiles. Not sure if I will actually switch, but I am always open to learning.

I assume it will be something that has "small bites" but the ingredients and protein/fat percentages still need to align with the numbers I am seeking.

Thanks in advance for any specific responses identifying specific brands to look into.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would look for small bites and puppy foods since they're closer to the right size. It's still likely you'd have to break up the kibble (especially because dog food shapes seem to usually be a round ball shape, which would be difficult for hedgies to chew, even if it's around the same size as cat kibble), but it would probably be a little less work. Though puppy foods are going to be higher in fat, so that's something to watch for. There's nothing wrong with using regular dog foods too, just you'll definitely have to crush up the kibble. The only dog food I've used was Wellness small breed puppy food, but if I remember right, Lily wasn't hugely impressed with it (but she was also sick around that time, so it may not necessarily have been the food).

Honestly, I don't think there's a "top three". There's a lot of good brands out there and people have varying opinions on what makes a best brand. Some people care about the company's sourcing, some don't. Some look at how many recalls they have & how they handle, others don't mind not looking into that.

We do have a Recommended Brands sticky and either most or all of the brands listed there have dog food as well as cat - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html I'm hoping to update it and make it more extensive at some point, but I'm moving into my first apartment in the next couple weeks & bringing home a couple new pets, so I probably won't be able to start it for a month or two.


----------

